
Banksy funds refugee rescue boat operating in Mediterranean - quijoteuniv
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/27/banksy-funds-refugee-rescue-boat-operating-in-mediterranean
======
grandpoobah
IMHO this doesn't belong on HN.

